# Snow Removal Agreement



## (SIC) PLOW (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum but not to plowing snow. For alot of years I have been a Sub, this year I am taking on my own accounts. I am creating a agreement and need some advice on what exactly should be in the agreement to cover me and my accounts. Besides the obvious like rate, times the property will be cleared by, and salt or no salt what else would be a good idea to have in a agreement for both residental and commercial. Thanks in advance.



BTW: Great site, who would have thought there would be a forum dedicated to pushing snow. 


Jason


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Just don't use the term "REMOVAL" unless you plan to do just that.


----------



## (SIC) PLOW (Dec 8, 2005)

I will provide removal services if the conditions apply but I see exactly what your saying, I will state that in the "Snow Plow Agreement" . 


Thanks


Jason


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

(SIC) PLOW said:


> I will provide removal services if the conditions apply but I see exactly what your saying, I will state that in the "Snow Plow Agreement" .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jason


We call it *SIMS*....

*Snow and Ice Management Services*
.
.
.


----------



## norrod (Nov 3, 2004)

Sorry, duplicated my reply


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

check out ours, and hopefully others at this thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30996


----------

